#ubuntuforums 2011-03-07
<fredhami> I wondering does anyone know how to install and set web content setting on dansguardian?
<Penguin> My ubuntu is effected with one of the virus. CalmAV doesn't do anything. Any other recommendations.
<Bachstelze> Penguin: how do you know?
#ubuntuforums 2011-03-08
<dwa_> if i do a search in the dash, how do i use the keyboard to go through the results?
<dwa_> for instance, if i want to launch firefox i press <super>, type in firefox and now i'd have to click on the icon to launch it
<dwa_> while i would just like to do <tab> <enter>
<dwa_> i'm really hoping it will get anywhere near gnome-do in terms of usefulness
<dwa_> but it's a long way from it now
<m3ph1s> "HOW TO" spy remote screen? i guess my secretary is going lazy. 
<m3ph1s> of couser i'll let her know that i can see what she does.
<m3ph1s> any keyword to google? please
<BDaughtry> we are looking at using ubuntu server as a platform to run a new software we are buying. the software company wants to know what the glib c for ubuntu server is so that can tell us if their software will support it. can anyone help?
<m3ph1s> @<BDaughtry> testing is the mother of science ;(
<m3ph1s> ;)
#ubuntuforums 2011-03-09
<dirtydevil> my laptop's webcam  is not working , can anybody help?
<dirtydevil> I am using lucid
<ricenut> Does anybody know how to start recovering from Ubuntu 10 CDs? CD boots directly into a try or install screen. I try to log out, found the option to rescue install but have no password for the session. Help, anyone knows a way around to do rescue install from the Ubuntu 10 cd?
#ubuntuforums 2011-03-10
<technocp> hi
#ubuntuforums 2011-03-11
<gus>  hi there
<gus> I wanto to change every 5 minute the wallpaper and I have wrote a script in csh; Unfortunately  nohup and crontab dosen't work
<gus> <gus> someone can sugest me how to set PATH
<gus> <gus> gconftool-2 -t string -s /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename
#ubuntuforums 2011-03-12
<oldos2er> anyone there?
<vlaar> Hi all
<vlaar> hi all
<Joeb454> hi vlaar
<ljbaumer>  Hey I need some help with setting up wifi on my hp touchsmart 310 windows machine which I dual booted to run ubuntu... everything works fine it just doesn't find any wifi networks and I know there are atlest 5 in my area including mine
<Bachstelze> ljbaumer: drivers installed ?
#ubuntuforums 2011-03-13
<r4y> How do I apply this patch?:
<r4y> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/63917593/gtk-recordmydesktop_select_window.patch
<Shadow__X> how can i see the gpu temps of my nvidia card from terminal
<Petskull> no idea.  I feel bad watching you stand here all by yourself.
 * Petskull stands next to Shadow__X
<Shadow__X> lol its fine. Was just wondering. I use lm-sesnors and did sensors-detect, it comes up to scan for nvidia sensors and i select yes but when i run sensors i do not see the gpu values
 * Petskull lights a smoke and looks around
<Shadow__X> is there a way to get the gpu temps of an nvidia gpu from terminal?
<Bachstelze> Shadow__X: nvidia-settings -q all, grep is your friend, I don't knwow what to put after -q to get only the temp value
<Shadow__X> Bachstelze: yeah the problem is that does not work if you do not have x
<Shadow__X> nvclock -T works
<Bachstelze> why are you concerned with GPU temperature if you're not running X? O.o
<Shadow__X> Bachstelze: remoting into the mchine
<Shadow__X> :)
<Bachstelze> well, the amchine is running X, right ?
<Shadow__X> yes but when i am remoting into the machine through ssh it does not let me run that command
<Bachstelze> you probably just need to set the DISPLAY env var
<Bachstelze> or -c
<Bachstelze> nvidia-settings -c :0.0 -q all
<Bachstelze> or whatever your DISPPLAY is
<Shadow__X> Bachstelze: ah yeah that did it
